

Email Meta: Stupidly simple way to improve email - akochanowicz
https://github.com/ajkochanowicz/Email-Meta

======
Casseres
Item #2 on
[http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html)
?

~~~
akochanowicz
I too have wanted to overhaul email. But in the mean time, with the existing
infrastructure, we can improve email greatly and with little effort this way.

